# what are otd adapters?



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i hear people talk about otd adapters alot... what exactly are they? can anyone explain or post pics to show me the difference... what are the differences from a standard adapter?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 9 2010, 05:12 PM~16563545
> *i hear people talk about otd adapters alot... what exactly are they? can anyone explain or post pics to show me the difference... what are the differences from a standard adapter?
> *


otd adapters is a dayton adapter for rims 18" and bigger.......which are the same as any other adapters for knock offs,nuthing different.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 9 2010, 05:28 PM~16563686
> *otd adapters is a dayton adapter for rims 18" and bigger.......which are the same as any other adapters for knock offs,nuthing different.
> *



ok so are the threads different on them or are they more heavy duty?


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

OTD adapters are NOT the same as other adapters!!!! They are for heavy applications......it stands for ONE TON DAYTON


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:29 PM~16564406
> *OTD adapters are NOT the same as other adapters!!!! They are for heavy applications......it stands for ONE TON DAYTON
> 
> 
> ...



I think i have some of those... wow!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

They require different size knockoffs!!! FYI


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Feb 10 2010, 11:54 AM~16572263
> *They require different size knockoffs!!! FYI
> *



WHERE CAN I GET SOMEOF THESE KNOCKOFFS?


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 10 2010, 02:08 PM~16572355
> *WHERE CAN I GET SOMEOF THESE KNOCKOFFS?
> *


look around here or post a topic looking for some... or spend a little more cash and go straight to Dayton and pick up a set...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 10 2010, 08:25 PM~16577399
> *look around here or post a topic looking for some... or spend a little more cash and go straight to Dayton and pick up a set...
> *



OK.. THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

are these otd?? or are they jest odd adapters?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 11 2010, 09:10 PM~16588618
> *are these otd?? or are they jest odd adapters?
> 
> 
> ...


could b lincoln adapters


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 11 2010, 09:21 PM~16588714
> *could b lincoln adapters
> *



oh o.k... is that what they look like?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 11 2010, 10:10 PM~16588618
> *are these otd?? or are they jest odd adapters?
> 
> 
> ...



its not the look its the materials bore and so forth that allow more strength..standards adapters will work up to 22 if u go 24 inch wires..i would consider these..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they are for bigger hubbed and funny bolt patterned vehicles


----------

